# DIY Rod leash, paddle leash tools ect



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I thought this would help a few folks out those leash are expensive


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

^^^ good deal that ^^^ ... some times you can get a dog leash to work just as well if you're in a bind ...

.


----------



## sleepersilverado (Jun 27, 2011)

Thanks, I donâ€™t own a kayak but I am sure I can use that for something in the future.


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

I used a similar technique with 300-400lb test mono to make a pliers leash. Instead of using the heat gun I just put the coiled up mono on a dowel into boiling water. Works great.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

I was thinking about using this method for a kill switch. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TXFishin (Apr 26, 2010)

Good idea for pliers and things.

I would think boiling water would be more consistent, and needs a proper crimp tool for double barrel sleeves.






Relentless


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

I have used boiling water it works too, but I use a heat gun so often it works better for me. A kill switch heck yeah I should have thought of that. And I do use crimps I just cover the crimps with heat shrink so it less likely to hang up. Made a few of these for a wade fishing buddy and one for another buddy rv to put his bottle opener on.


----------



## sammytx (Jun 17, 2004)

Here's an example of one I made from 300 or 400 lb mono for my pliers. I'll have to remember the shrink tube over the crimps for next time.


----------

